# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB: Diamond Gates [Exe] (Rate It!)

## Arie

It's a new 2D game that I created using DirectX.
Get it on this site: Skull Software - Diamond Gates
Tell me what you think about the game.

_Added Text:_
Rate my game.. From 1 (Real Bad!) To 10 (Awsome..).
Thank you for rating.

Arie.

----------


## Electroman

Arie I have moved this into the Games Demos Section  :Wink: .

----------


## NoteMe

That was a fun game. I didn't read anything, so it took me a while to understand what to do. And why that little guy couldn't take the dimonds, and that he could slip through the small doors, and throught the red door, that the big guy could not do. 

I like the music. Did you make that?

----------


## NoteMe

Ohhh..and other thing. I pressed the mouse when the "intro" was...and it did quit.. :Big Grin: ...I first thought it was a bug. But I guess that is a feauture.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Electroman

Its a really good game  :Cool:  Is it one of your own games is it?

----------


## nareth

omg !7! mb.....

----------


## NoteMe

> _Originally posted by nareth_ 
> *omg !7! mb.....*


7Mb isn't that much, with all that art work, and the music...

----------


## nareth

what? like i did it. i made 18.5mb into 1.6mb... so its huge...

----------


## Electroman

7MB is not big at all, considering its a full game  :Wink: .

----------


## nareth

thats true but its still huge for me =p

----------


## NoteMe

> _Originally posted by nareth_ 
> *thats true but its still huge for me =p*


Those 7 CD games are huge...this is just plain fun...you will always come to a point when graphics and sounds take a lot om space, and you can't compress it for ever...

----------


## Electroman

> _Posted by NoteMe_ 
> *Those 7 CD games are huge...this is just plain fun...you will always come to a point when graphics and sounds take a lot om space, and you can't compress it for ever...*


 .theproduct  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arie

Thank you guys!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Now I'll answer your quesions:
*NoteMe:* The red door you're talking about is not a door.
The purpose of the "little guy" (= Micro Player) is to press the red buttons, to open regular gates that
the "big guy" (= The Player) can't open.
About the music, YES I did that!!! Very cool isn't it?
*Electroman:* Yes, it's one of my OWN games!!
*nareth:* 7MB is too much for you? This is a full game, AND, the game opened takes just 12MB!!

Continue to give opinions.
Arie.

----------


## NoteMe

Ohhh...I though those two lines on each side of the door , was "doors", becuase I got the little kid through the red line, but not the big guy....I hope I get to play it agains sombody soon..

----------


## Electroman

:Cool:  I played some more levels  :Big Grin: . Would be nice if the two player part would work over a ewtwork rather than on the same PC  :Wink: .


BTW I found what seems to be a bug. I fired one of thoses bomb things through a hole and another straight after it and it created soem kind of chain explosion where it didn't stop the explosion till the end of the level  :Smilie:   :Confused:

----------


## Arie

That is a bug that happens 1/1000.. :Frown:  It might be a problem in the
stracture of the particular level and the particular hole.

About networking: It's on process. I don't have much time to deal
with it, but I hope I get it done as soon as possible.

Keep posting comments.
Other people are invited to post!
Arie.

----------


## Arie

If you got any BUGS, tell me here...
So on my next version, which is the multiplayer version, there will be
no bugs.

Arie.

----------


## Arie

rate it now!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Electroman

8 1/2  :Big Grin:

----------


## Merri

> _Originally posted by NoteMe_ 
> *Those 7 CD games are huge...this is just plain fun...you will always come to a point when graphics and sounds take a lot om space, and you can't compress it for ever...*


http://assembly.mbnet.fi/asm03/Combi...__Cybermag.zip

Watch it. Do not read what I've written below until you've watched it.


Done watching? It takes sixty four kilobytes. Still saying you can't compress forever?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Electroman

> _Posted by Merri_ 
> *http://assembly.mbnet.fi/asm03/Combi...__Cybermag.zip
> 
> Watch it. Do not read what I've written below until you've watched it.
> 
> 
> Done watching? It takes sixty four kilobytes. Still saying you can't compress forever? *


 Don't start note me on ".TheProduct", please, he ain't gonna stop now. He's showed me that before  :Wink: . Actually I'm posting this before viewing the file you linked to but as soon as I read 64KB I knew what it will be  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Merri

.TheProduct? That's Zoom3, the winner of Assembly 2003 64k intro compo.

----------


## Electroman

> _Posted by Merri_ 
> *.TheProduct? That's Zoom3, the winner of Assembly 2003 64k intro compo.*


 Seems to be a popular thing to be doing I guess then:
http://www.theproduct.de/  :Wink: 

They do demos and they have also made a game which is in 96KB, the demos are normally 64KB but they do party versions which are sometimes a bit bigger.

----------


## Arie

What this demo thing has to do with my game???
What about rating my game?

Arie.

----------


## NoteMe

> _Originally posted by Arie_ 
> *What this demo thing has to do with my game???
> What about rating my game?
> 
> Arie.*


TheProduct also made a FSP game with quace look alike graphics in 96Kb... :Wink:

----------


## Arie

> _Originally posted by NoteMe_ 
> *TheProduct also made a FSP game with quace look alike graphics in 96Kb...*


Ok...
Anyway, Rate away..  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Arie.

----------


## NoteMe

> _Originally posted by Merri_ 
> *.TheProduct? That's Zoom3, the winner of Assembly 2003 64k intro compo.*


But there is no interaction in a Demo... :Wink: ...and the models are realy realy small. Like the RayTracing demos are running in 320*something. That isn't very good. And you will see notcible artifact on the demo. Most of the demos are using few small moddels that they are just using matrices to morph and move. Something you can't do in a game. And if you are using that way to move objects means that you use 100% CPU to calculate the nest frame, and that means that you have no extra time to AI, Netowrk, Keyboard inputs, or anything else. 

For the msuic they have also rebuildt the keyboards to compress the sound. Would take too much time to do that for all the sounds in a real game, and it also costs more on the CPU.

And the demos are buildt in ASM, hence 64Kb limit. You can't build a big game on it. Would never be finished in time. And you would loose too much time. 


So yes..you can't compress for ever. The trade off is too big in the game..

PS: Kind of lost the track in the middle there. Both Manavo and Electroman is buggin me on MSN.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Arie

NoteMe, you rated the post, that's good (4/5.. REAL GOOD!!).
But, if you have read what I wrote on top, you would understand
what kind of rating I'm expecting. Read my first post here.
Then, rate.

Arie.

----------


## NoteMe

Trying to be hard on you. So I don't burst the limit on the first game I am voting on.. :Big Grin: 

Graphics: 8
Sound/Music:9
Fun: 9
Playable: 8
Easy to understand: 7


Total: 8



PS: I forgot to say that I have nearly 1Gb of Demos and Intros on my PC to that Merri guy... :Wink: ..

----------


## Arie

Thank you NoteMe...
I expect others to vote too.

Arie.

----------


## Merri

[offtopic]

NoteMe, you lost the point: I were only commenting your comment on "you can't compress it for ever..." - getting a ton of stuff to small size is possible, even though it does require making the stuff in a certain way. In VB or C/C++ you could do this by having a custom file format that stores the graphics and sounds compressed and these could be easily decompressed when starting the game. Of course compressing the actual running code is a little different, you just can't do that unless you know enough ASM.

So I'm not trying to show to smallest and most compressed thing there is, just that you can have a lot of stuff in small size.

Some moderator should probably split this topic in to two and send all this offtopic to Chit Chat  :Big Grin: 

[/offtopic]


I'm too critical with the points, but as a review: atleast it does work unlike many other I've seen  :Smilie: 

Graphics: 6
Sound/Music: 3 (I got very annoyed of the tune, I turned my speakers off)
Fun: 6
Playable: 8
Easy to understand: 5

Overall: 6

I didn't solve the levels I tried, got stuck, and I were playing alone. I had some problems with the controls, apparently you've designed them to work with UK/US/other keyboard? The result is I'm uninstalling the game now.

----------


## Arie

I want some more opinions. Just building another game, a new one.
I want to know what to improve...
Try the game at: skull.pctip.biz

Thank you in advance,
Arie.

----------


## psychotomus

I found a bug. collesion bug with the characters. the little guy can collide with the character that starts at the bottom left. the little guy cant collide with the other character from top right.


im the bug master. i find bugs in anything, unless thats suppose to happen. nice game ;]

----------


## Arie

I did not really understand the bug you described...
Can you explain it more?
Thank you for the "nice game"...  :Smilie: 

Arie.

----------


## psychotomus

when you press q to switch from the big character to the little character, the little character can RUN threw the big character. understand?

----------


## Arie

Now I understand...
That "bug" was ment to be. The reason for that is that when you release the "little guy" (Micro Player) it appears in the center of the big player.
That's why he cannot be blocked by the big player.

P.S.
Can you rate my game?

Arie.

----------


## Arie

New!!!
I added a Map Adder to the game, and added some maps to play.
Enter my site (first post) and see.

Arie.

----------


## wiz126

> Originally posted by nareth 
> omg !7! mb.....


7Mb isn't that much, with all that art work and the game is full

games go to as much as 20 -30 mb

----------


## Arie

You're 100% right. With the sizes today.. what's 7MB for us???

----------

